# Rotterdam, skyscraper city!



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

superb shots....I think the city has more modern midrises/highrises than Amsterdam, do you agree?


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks Paul and Alexander! 


alexander2000 said:


> superb shots....I think the city has more modern midrises/highrises than Amsterdam, do you agree?


Well, Amsterdam still has got an intact old city center and highrises in the outskirts, while the center of Rotterdam was destroyed and since the eighties rebuilt with skyscrapers. They've done a good job over there!


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

I normally don't like too much modern architecture, but I must say that I strangely like Rotterdam (although it has sadly lost too much!), maybe because their modern architecture is not so repetitive and is more varied.. the Dutch seem to be good at this; for example.. German (but also Italian!) modern architecture in comparison seem grayer (commie-block like) and more repetitive, but their historical centers are "grander".. Thanks for the extensive coverage


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

My pleasure! 
I agree about the architectural qualities and diversity in the Netherlands. Same thing in Belgium as in Germany and Italy: or grey concrete buildings, or glass and steel.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

81.









82.









83.









84.









85.









86.









87.









88.









89.









90.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That first building is really quite impressive.


----------



## Paperbird (Nov 1, 2011)

Lovely photos. Looks like Rotterdam has some really cutting-edge architecture. Would love to visit some day.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Rotterdam is well worth a visit, as a daytrip from Amsterdam, or as a citytrip for a long weekend or midweek.


openlyJane said:


> That first building is really quite impressive.


It's The Rotterdam, the biggest buidling ever built in The Netherlands.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Erasmus Bridge

91.









92.









93.









94.









95.









96.









97.









98.









99.









100.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

101.









102.









103.









104.









105. _Some guys have all the luck, some guys have all the fun._ 










106.









107.









108.









109.









110.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics; Rotterdam is really quite impressive.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed, from a rather dull image and grey industrial city untill the eighties, it became a very impressive and trendy metropolis in only a few decades. Well done Rotterdam!

111.









112.









113.









114.









115.









116.









117.









118.









119.









120.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really wish I was able to travel more extensively than I am currently able.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

this great city is building herself fast with all those great highrises.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I agree! 

Passing some older and stylish belle epoque buildings on our way to the Euromast:

121.









122.









123.









124.









125.









126.









127.









128.









129.









130.


----------



## thomas_zul (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Benonie!

I love the contrast between old rusty cranes and all-new skyscrapers-office boxes from the last page. And I love this new Rotterdam's architecture (for example building from photo nr 106 - you know why ). And last but not least - I love the old grand architecture which did survive.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Love the red Lightship - we have one just like it here in Liverpool.


:lol: I was thinking about something else when I read this. But that would be something that you would find in Amsterdam 


I must agree with Thomas Zul above. I really love the pictures with the contrast between modern architecture and older accents like the old lampposts or the lion statue on the bridge.:cheers:

The Erasmus bridge really is the crown on an already very impressive and diverse city. What a pitty that my fellow countrymen seem to ignore this example.hno:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Yeah, I know what you mean...


thomas_zul said:


> And last but not least - I love the old grand architecture which did survive.


Fortunately more old architecture than I thought survived.  Only the center was destroyed completely, the rest remained more or less intact.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Stunning views from the Euromast:

131.









132.









133.









134.









135.









136.









137.









138.









139.









140.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What is that floating Chinese 'thing'? It looks cool!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's a big restaurant annex hotel. We ate there after our Euromast-visit. Cheap but not very friendly place, rather a food-factory.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

141.









142.









143.









144.









145.









146.









147.









148. HMS Bulwark:










149.









150.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

151. 










152.









153.









154. Neighbor city The Hague is getting an impressive skyline too:










155.









156.









157.









158.









159.









160.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

161.









162.









163.









164.









165.









166.









167.









168.









169.









170.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very good shots.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Paul, it's a very photogenic city. :cheers:


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice pics! Rotterdam is looking good.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes, Rotterdam is changing fast and looks better every day. 

171.









172.









173.









174.









175.









176.









177.









178.









179.









180.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

great shots as always and most of the highrises' designs are impressive enough to be iconic.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Agreed, in Rotterdam Dutch architects are building the one iconic building next to the other.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

I wish I could see a couple of 200+ meters high towers going up in Rotterdam.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Good idea, Rotterdam is ready for the real stuff! Any suggestions where?


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ There are lots of areas in the city where those scrapers would not look out of place. 
I especially would like to see them in three locations:
- near the Delft Gate Building ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gebouw_Delftse_Poort ), 
- close to Maastoren ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maastoren )
- on Wijnhaven Island, next to The Red Apple ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Apple ).


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks! I wouldn't spoil the free view on Delftse Poort, it's one of my favourite European skyscrapers. Don't dwarf this giant beauty. I think the area around Maastoren is the best option. But that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some very nicely composed pictures - especially like the one of the church towers? with cruise liner in background.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Jane. The towers are part of the former head quarters of the Holland America Line. Now it's the Hotel New York.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

181.









182.









183.









184. The SS Rotterdam:










185.









186.









187.









188.









189.









190.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Two year ago we visited the famous museum MET in New York admiring "On Deck" painted by the British-American artist Malcolm Morley:










Now we're standing on that deck ourselves! :cheers:

191.









192.









193.









194.









195.









196.









197.









198.









199.









200.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

201.









202.









203.









204.









205.









206.









207.









208.









209.









210.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The last pictures in this thread. We take a little ride through the agglomeration, by bus, metro, lightrail and tram, back to our hotel. 
That's all for Rotterdam folks, I hope you've liked it. Thanks for watching, liking and commenting! :cheers:

211. Bus 77 to _Rijnhaven_.










212. Bus 77 at _Rijnhaven._










213. Yellow cabs at _Rijnhaven_.










214. Line D at _Rijnhaven._










215. _Randstadrail E_ at _Rijnhaven_.










216. _Randstadrail_ at metro station _Tussenwater_.










217. On Line C to _De Terp_.










218. Line C at _Schiedam Central Station_.










219. Tram line 24 at Schiedam.










220. Metro station _Kralingse Zoom_.


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures! Enjoyed Rotterdam!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

A very good thread.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you very much, Biegonice and Paul! :cheers1:


----------

